# Display performance in hi-res with higher dpi enabled.



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I seem to have stumbled into an issue on my new laptop.

It runs at 1680x1050 with the DPI size set to 120.

The forum background (the black lines and stuff) appears to render extremely slowly.

A workaround is to add the UseHR registry key (Dell make a utility which automatically does this by clicking a button). The text then appears much smaller, but performance is as expected.

I have looked at a number of forums running phpBB, and plenty of websites. This appears to be the only one exhibiting this phenomenon.

Has anybody else found this?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

hmmm, never expeirenced that, will look into it!!

Jae


----------

